# marquesina con pic y vb6



## COSMICO (Feb 18, 2011)

Saludos amigos.
debo crear una marquesina desplazandose con pic  y vb6.
la idea es recibir un número aleatorio por puerto serie, y segun el numero, escojer
un mensaje de un array, comenzar a desplazarlo por la pantalla del pc de derecha a izquierda.
Pero tengo un problema con el código de vb6.
ahy le dejo a ver que me aconsejan.
Gracias por la ayuda

Option Explicit

Dim strText As String

Dim conta As Long

Dim longitud As Integer

Dim palabra As String

Private Sub cmdScroll_Click()

conta = 0 strText = String(140, " ") + "el señor es mi pastor; nada me faltara. En lugares de delicados pastos me hará descansar; junto a aguas de reposo me pastoreara"

Timer1.Enabled = True

End Sub

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()

strText = Mid(strText, 2) & Left(strText, 1)

txtMessage = strText txtMessage.FontName = "Arial"

txtMessage.FontSize = 40' si cambio este valor a 10 por ej el mensaje aparece en la mitad del textbox y ahy comienza el desplazamiento y si el valor es mayor, parece que comienza mas atras demorandose demasiado en aparecer

End If

End Sub


----------



## Meta (Feb 21, 2011)

Puede que te de ideas este tutorial.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/manual-interfaz-vc-y-visual-basic.html

Saludo.


----------

